# 1950's Remake Western Flyer?



## Sabocreations (Feb 6, 2010)

1950's Remake Western Flyer?
I was told that there were only 5000 made of this bike? Is that true? 1988-1990?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3347/3552547763_9ce50ccb70_b.jpg


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 8, 2010)

Columbia had a production run of 5000 planned for the RX-5 (green 5 star replica). They made all of those. The Western Flyer replicas from the same era were somewhat of an afterthought and used some of the extra RX-5 parts. I do not believe there was a specific production number of these planned. There was more than one version/color combination of these and some had a very small number made.


----------



## Sabocreations (Feb 8, 2010)

Were there any remakes of the firestone bicycle?


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not aware of any. I know Columbia did not make one.


----------

